# Fitting gun stocks



## Tater (Sep 26, 2007)

Does anyone know of someone who is qualified to custom fit gunstocks in or near Wyoming?


----------



## rollin Oswald (Sep 1, 2007)

Assumption: Your are referring to a shotgun stock.

Your means of getting referrals for good stock fitters is the right way to go about things.

Ideally, you want recommendations for a stock fitter who is familiar with the shooting discipline for which you want your stock fitted. Like all professions there are good and not-so-good stock fitters. Personal recommendations are the way to proceed.

Two excellent stock fitters who travel around the country and visit different shooting events are Fred Wenig (and company) - http://www.wenig.com and Todd and Jerry Nelson, Country Gentleman - http://www.gunfitter.com.

There are other good fitters in the country but the two mentioned are the two recommended in my book, _Stock Fitting Secrets_ because of my familiar with them and the many complimentary remarks I have read on line regarding their stock fitting ability.

When you visit the fitter, arrive with the clothing that will be worn when shooting.

A good stock fitter will first have you mount and probably, shoot your gun. You should let him know what led you to visit a stock fitter and the problems you have identified resulting from your poorly fitting gun.

Also let him know that you are willing to change your shooting form to one that is correct when the stock dimensions allow it. Good stock fitters are aware of the correct shooting forms used with the various shooting disciplines.

The fitter, following the first shooting session, will then make changes to your stock's dimensions. He will have you shoot your gun again after correcting your shooting form is necessary and ideally shoot at targets like the ones you are intending to shoot with the gun, i.e. skeet, sporting clays, trap, etc.. However, few ducks, pheasants and geese have been trained to fly over or flush when your stock fitter would like them to.

After the fitting, remember to use any changes in your shooting form for which your gun will have been fitted. Revert back to your old shooting form and you will again be shooting a gun that does not fit.


----------

